# Looking for suggestions for an HVLP on a budget



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello, I'm on a budget and wanted to see if I could get any recommendations for an HVLP. I'm familiar with airless sprayers but havent done much with HVLP's. What I'm really needing it for is some apartment complexes I do turn painting for are wanting me to start doing their countertops. I've painted alot of countertops but I'm most familiar with using Gianni and doing the sea sponge appliction for the marble/granite look. What I'd be using is Midwest Chemicals multi-spec finish and they recommend to use an HVLP gun and turbine with a minimum 80cfm at 4PSI. It will probably end up being a lot of counters I'll be doing but they only pay $150 a pop and $100 for the small bathroom vanity's. I'd like to find a fairly cheap HVLP to use at first and save up and if it turns out like I think I will then I will put back and drop $1200 or better for a better unit but right now I'm looking to spend less than $300 hopefully. Thanks in advance for any suggestions anyone can give me!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw this at the paint store the other day and it looked pretty nice for the price point.

Amazon.com: Earlex HV5500 Spray Station: Home Improvement


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have that hvlp and it is a decent unit for the price. I don't think it will spray latex without going way past spec on reduction, but for solvent based coatings it does just fine.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I looked at the Earlex at Sears. I don't need a HVLP right now but I would prob start out with a Earlex.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

this works perfect for counter tops etc etc.
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html

buy two.no need to upgrade.a proven money maker :thumbsup:


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

ibsocal said:


> this works perfect for counter tops etc etc.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html
> 
> buy two.no need to upgrade.a proven money maker :thumbsup:


Thanks ibsocal! Wow if that sprayer would do what I need the price is GREAT! I read some of the reviews and watched the video on it. I'm going to call Midwest Chemicals tomorrow as their products are what I plan to use and see if someone there in their technical department will take a look at it for me and let me know if it'll work to spray their material.
Has anyone used the Graco HV2900? I'm finding them on eBay for roughly $60 refurbished but there rated at 39 CFM and the product calls for a minimum 80 CFM. I also found an older Apollo 800 for $225 thats supposed to work just fine but it doesn't come with a gun or a hose so I was debating on that. Anyways thanks for all the help fellas!:thumbup:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Dude 
Midwest are sales people, they like most everyone in bussiness want you to buy and spend as much as they can get from any person.you dont need to tell them a thing,it works.................................................

I personally use the cheap hvlp system with many epoxy and aliphatic polyurethane coating systems including midwests multispec etc etc.

buy two use one gun for the water based multispec and the other gun for epoxies and polyureathanes and have a back up turbine to boot, thats what I do.I also order extra gun @ 25 bucks ea..


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I went to Harbor Freight after work today and bought the only Chicago Electric they had on the shelf. Can't wait to try it out! I also stopped in a Sherwin Williams Industrial & Professional store. The sales guy saw me looking at the Capspray 105 and told me a guy just bought one last week to do countertops at some apartments with. I told him thats what I was going to be doing and he said he was spraying Multispec through it. I had no idea Sherwin Williams carried multispec but he's having their rep call me and said they'd give me the company that I'm working for that owns a ton of apartments discounts on the multispec so I'm curious to see what those prices will look like. Thanks for the info Ibesocal, as long as this thing works decent I got a great deal!


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I finally got around to using the Chicago Electric HVLP. Haven't done a counter yet but I'm shooting some cabinets for my Mom and Pops'. I'm just using the primer and paint they got and then gonna shoot some poly. They sold her acrylic latex instead of acrylic enamel but I've gotta say I'm impressed with how flat this thing lays down the paint! I've got like 20 shutters to shoot also as soon as the weather warms up and plan to use it for that. I'm really hoping this countertop deal works out at the apartments soon but I thought I'd update this thread and post my results so far. I'll try to post some pics after I shoot the clear and see what everybody thinks.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Mar 15, 2013)

Any updates on the gun?


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm also looking for an hvlp system on a budget. I was at lowe's yesterday and couldn't help but look at their air compressors/spray guns. I had a hard time figuring out if these would work, since I only have experience with my titan 440. I'm just looking for something to do small spray jobs like front doors and interior trim. The compressor and the gun ran about 135-175 for the smaller compressors. They had gravity fed guns and under-cup ones that were "designed for latex paints." Anyone have experience going the lowe's route?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of the cheap units will say for use with latex but to do that you will have to reduce way past spec.


----------



## JET (Mar 11, 2013)

One machine that works on unthinned latex is the Wagner PaintREADY system. Homedepot.com has it. It will give you a slightly textured finish, not a fine finish. A little better than a roller finish. It does come with a fine finish front end too, but you will need to thin the latex some for that.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

SW is having their big convention type sales around here soon. I got my hvlp at one last year, was the best price I've seen. I would say get the best you can afford, or don't get one. There's no point in getting an hvlp that won't do what you want. A fine finish. What's the point of buying a sprayer that gives you a textured finish?
Perhaps you can get a used one. Otherwise plan on spending north of $1000. Perhaps far north.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> SW is having their big convention type sales around here soon. I got my hvlp at one last year, was the best price I've seen. I would say get the best you can afford, or don't get one. There's no point in getting an hvlp that won't do what you want. A fine finish. What's the point of buying a sprayer that gives you a textured finish?
> Perhaps you can get a used one. Otherwise plan on spending north of $1000. Perhaps far north.


you can still get a crappy finish with a 1k+ system.

skills and expeirence make the difference when using hvlp systems not the price you pay.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> you can still get a crappy finish with a 1k+ system.
> 
> skills and expeirence make the difference when using hvlp systems not the price you pay.


I'd say it's a bit of both. Experience is definitely key, but it makes it much easier and sometimes is downright necessary to have the right equipment. I used to get great results with my 3 stage hvlp for oil based finishes, but couldn't get latex to work for nothing. Now that I have a 6 stage it's going really well. I definitely had a learning curve, but the more I spray the easier it is to recognize what's going on, what needs to be tweaked etc. 
I tried my Titan transfer pump today. Talk about a learning curve! Was the first time I'd used it (with paint) and had a really hard time getting things going. I think there was air in the system and I couldn't bleed it out right. I ended up cleaning it out with water and then going back to the cup gun. I learned more about it just trying to get it all clean (which took a lot of flushes) and will probably have a better time next time around. Now thinking I'd rather have the free gravity gun they're giving away with their latest promotion.


----------



## TripleM406 (Jan 28, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I'd say it's a bit of both. Experience is definitely key, but it makes it much easier and sometimes is downright necessary to have the right equipment. I used to get great results with my 3 stage hvlp for oil based finishes, but couldn't get latex to work for nothing. Now that I have a 6 stage it's going really well. I definitely had a learning curve, but the more I spray the easier it is to recognize what's going on, what needs to be tweaked etc.
> I tried my Titan transfer pump today. Talk about a learning curve! Was the first time I'd used it (with paint) and had a really hard time getting things going. I think there was air in the system and I couldn't bleed it out right. I ended up cleaning it out with water and then going back to the cup gun. I learned more about it just trying to get it all clean (which took a lot of flushes) and will probably have a better time next time around. Now thinking I'd rather have the free gravity gun they're giving away with their latest promotion.



How's the 115 working? I was on the phone with my Titan rep today discussing which one to order, that or the 105. I've got quite a bit of metal handrails to spray with acrylic dtm.


Oh and I was looking at the transfer pump as well, good to see some feedback on it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Love it. I'm sure the 105 would do most of your things fine, but its always nice having a little more power under the hood.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Again. For hvlp, get a 3M PPS system to replace the cup. Only way I spray a cup gun now.


----------

